# How to Stop a torrent after downloadin..automatic..



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 7, 2006)

Well while downloadin..a torrent...I wanna Stop it automatic...wen m away frm System...

N i wnt UPload speed to be 0 in utorrent itz 1KB

N bitcomet min upload speed is 3Kb ?

I wnt in both 0 upload speed

How to keep 0 upload speed..

See the pic...

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/1841/untitledph9.th.jpg

waitin..for the reply...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2006)

u cant keep the upload speed zero.. If u do that then u wont be able to dload nething too. U hav to maintain a upload-download ratio.. If evy1 jus dloads then d torrent system wd collapse in 1 day..


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 7, 2006)

well i was doin..this since 1 yrz...itz workin..fine ....

I jus wanna download no upload...if i upload my download speed will be low...

so temme how to stop torrent after download...n upload speed 0 .

tanxxx

waitin..for reply...


----------



## msnways2 (May 22, 2008)

You can use net limiter pro to limit incoming and outgoing traffic. so you can limit outgoing speed for particular torrent software.
you can use flashget as torrent software, where you can limit uploading speed to 1kbps.


----------



## adi007 (May 22, 2008)

Use utorrent
U can set the upload speed limit..
set it to 1Kbps
and there is also an option to hibernate or shutdown the system after downloads(just download no seeding) are finished...


----------



## Renny (May 22, 2008)

Uploading *WONT* affect your download speed,

And WTH you've gotta upload dude! You are able to download only because others are uploading and seeding! 

Its give and take dude, If others had the same attitude do you think anyone would be downloading anything at all ?  [No offence meant to you dude  ]

And why do you want to block your uploading? Any download limits?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 22, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> well i was doin..this since 1 yrz...itz workin..fine ....
> 
> I jus wanna download no upload...if i upload my download speed will be low...
> 
> ...


then don't use BitTorrent. Use eMule instead, with its ed2k:// links


~Rahul~ said:


> Uploading *WONT* affect your download speed,
> 
> And WTH you've gotta upload dude! You are able to download only because others are uploading and seeding!
> 
> ...


depends on the tracker.
some kick your ass if you don't upload.
some don't.


----------



## Renny (May 22, 2008)

^ Yea trackers like demonoid royally kick your ass.


----------



## prasad_den (May 22, 2008)

Another 2 year old thread bumped... :sigh: 
And yeah, torrents are all about sharing.. You give some and take some..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 22, 2008)

Its possible, though. I royally leeched from a certain tracker, no names, using utorrent. 

Here are the uber leet hax options I set:

in Queueing, 
seed while ratio less than 1%. I havent tried values between 0 and 1.
tick the limit box and set the rate box = 0.


----------

